# Tail Question



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So my dog sometimes carries his tail very high (happy or excited) and it has such a curl compared to my female. I just heard the term gay tail. I Googled it at saw what looked like GSDS with Spitz type tails. His isnt that extreme but it is curlier and higher than my other dog. Does he have that or just an expressive tail? I will try to attach pics of all his various tail carriage...


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's not a gay tail. Your dog just holds it higher than some when excited or happy.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a gay tail is up over the back and is up all the time. it's normal for dogs to have their tails higher when excited


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok thanks! I actually think the biggest difference is the curl he has. He will hold the base at the same height as her but the curl makes it stand up higher....


But then I accidentally broke her tail when she was young so hers isn't totally natural.

Anyway thanks foranswering my question.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the tail is an extension of the spine.

A tail is animated, for balance , for expression. She may be describing the sabre , or the Lierberg twist , or just a bright aware dog. Limp or hanging could be undesirable indicating "dead tail" , insecurity - clamping down on the anus .

How it looks depends on the muscles and angulation of the croup - short croup , high tail carriage.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

What is the Lierburg twist?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He looks relaxed and confident. I would be proud of him.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

amazing looking dog !

i envy where you live


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> He looks relaxed and confident. I would be proud of him.


Thanks! I am incredibly proud of him, I think he is fantastic.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pan_GSD said:


> amazing looking dog !
> 
> i envy where you live


It is an incredibly beautiful place, I never take it for granted. All of the hay fields are not mine but kind neighbors and people in town who let me track in their fields.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> What is the Lierburg twist?


there is a little twist about 2/3 to 3/4's of the way down .


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Does this almost look like a little corkscrew or kink near the end of the tail? There is a dog at club that does this with his tail when excited, normallly it is not carried this way. Always caught my attention


carmspack said:


> the tail is an extension of the spine.
> 
> A tail is animated, for balance , for expression. She may be describing the sabre , or the Lierberg twist , or just a bright aware dog. Limp or hanging could be undesirable indicating "dead tail" , insecurity - clamping down on the anus .
> 
> How it looks depends on the muscles and angulation of the croup - short croup , high tail carriage.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

carmspack said:


> there is a little twist about 2/3 to 3/4's of the way down .


Does the twist go left or right. Or would a curl up be considered lierberg. Apollo's tail curls upward no matter the tail position.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

cdwoodcox said:


> Does the twist go left or right. Or would a curl up be considered lierberg. Apollo's tail curls upward no matter the tail position.


Is your dog standing on the coffee table!?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

CD, my dog's tail curls up like that most of the time. He can relax it straight but usually it loops up like yours in the pic


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya holds her tail high. She does it when she is happy and excited. A lot of the time it looks like a husky tail. She has always done this. Her tail usually curls more but I don't have the best photos. But it can go down, which she does when she's usually tired. So I'm guessing she has a gay tail?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Is your dog standing on the coffee table!?


 Yeah, I don't usually allow dogs on tables but for a week and a half prior he was going through some fear phase deal. One evening he woke up from a nap looked around stepped off the couch onto the coffee table and just stood there looking around. I didn't wanna make a big deal of it hoping he was coming out of the phase. He's been fearless once again ever sense. I took the pic and walked into the kitchen and he followed. But he isn't allowed anymore.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> CD, my dog's tail curls up like that most of the time. He can relax it straight but usually it loops up like yours in the pic


 I always kind of wondered about his tail. He's my only dog that has that curl in his tail.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Her tail can curl even more. It just moves so much it's hard to get a photo


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Does the twist go left or right

yes


----------

